# Nail trimming question with pictures



## Catahoula (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi, I have seen different videos on trimming hooves but I still have questions. Here are couple pictures of my two kids hooves.  I understand how to trim the toe area but how far do I trim the heel or do I trim it at all? The heel part is smooth and how do I start to trim it? How far down/ up do I start/stop? They are 3.5 months old and it will be my first attempt and probably their first trimming too. 

Thanks! Eliza


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 13, 2012)

you more than likely do not need to trim any of the heel, looking at the heel, start where you can see the side wall starting to look separate from the sole of the hoof, I trim the sidewall a  little lower than the sole of the hoof.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jun 13, 2012)

Their frogs don't need trimmed, in this case. They look good to me. I would just trim the sides and the front. It can be a bit "scary" or "intimidating" the first time you trim a goats hooves, but it really isn't a big deal and it is pretty easy. You'll do fine. I had really no idea what I was doing at first but my vet came over after I was done and said I did a good job. : )


----------



## Catahoula (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks.  Now DH and I will wrestle them this weekend. Walter should be easier and he is friendlier. Jac will be a different story.... 
I have seen couple videos where the trimmer would lay the goat down for trimming. What are your thought on that? Given that they are not like sheep who you can turn over on their rump. If only you can do the same...it would make life so much easier. We plan to get or build a stanchion later.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jun 13, 2012)

Catahoula said:
			
		

> Thanks.  Now DH and I will wrestle them this weekend. Walter should be easier and he is friendlier. Jac will be a different story....
> I have seen couple videos where the trimmer would lay the goat down for trimming. What are your thought on that? Given that they are not like sheep who you can turn over on their rump. If only you can do the same...it would make life so much easier. We plan to get or build a stanchion later.


We hold ours down in our laps when we trim hooves. We also have miniatures so I don't know how that would work for larger goats.
ETA: One person holds the goat across their lap while the other person trims hooves. One day I will have a stachion to use but till then we will do it the way we are doing it.


----------



## daisychick (Jun 13, 2012)

Before I had my milk stand built, I just tied the goats up to a sturdy fence and pushed them up against it so they can't move from side to side and then lift each foot and go for it.   Keep your body on the outside and maybe put their face into a corner and then they really can't fight you too much.


----------



## Catahoula (Jun 13, 2012)

If they would lay still on our laps or on the ground, that would be excellent. Might have to tie them up...DH can't hold them still.  Probably should train them better in standing still. It will be helpful in many ways.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jun 13, 2012)

This might sound mean, but with the Nigerians I grab their legs and gently pull them out from underneath them, so they are on their side. I gently sit on them, to hold them down, and grab their legs and trim their hooves. If they are pregnant I do not do that. I allow them to stand and do it that way. It is, however, much easier the other way, and faster too. With bigger goats I let them stand also.


----------



## redtailgal (Jun 13, 2012)

I put my goats against the wall and lean on them if they want to do it standing.  One goat prefers to lay down. Last time I trimmed Socrates, he choose to stand on his head.


----------



## Catahoula (Jun 13, 2012)

Sorry about the quality of this picture....






What about this? This is the back hoof. The big 'bubble' area would be the heel. Do I leave that alone too?


----------



## SheepGirl (Jun 14, 2012)

You know, I must say...goat hooves look a lot different than the sheep hooves I've seen. Sheep have a wall around their heel that grows, whereas with goats, it looks like the heel doesn't get a wall around it.


----------



## Catahoula (Jun 14, 2012)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> You know, I must say...goat hooves look a lot different than the sheep hooves I've seen. Sheep have a wall around their heel that grows, whereas with goats, it looks like the heel doesn't get a wall around it.


When I see pictures on goat hooves that needed to be trimmed, they don't quite look like mine. That's why I am confused. I wonder if these hooves will look different as the kids grow...maybe the heel would wear down or something. My neighbor will be getting her two goats (mom and her 4 month old). I can compare the hooves and maybe together we'll figure it out too.


----------



## daisychick (Jun 14, 2012)

I am new to trimming goat hooves, but so far I have never had to trim or do anything to the heel part.  I just do the toe and the side walls.


----------



## sawfish99 (Jun 14, 2012)

Catahoula said:
			
		

> Sorry about the quality of this picture....
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5675_p1010914.jpg
> 
> What about this? This is the back hoof. The big 'bubble' area would be the heel. Do I leave that alone too?


It is a little difficult to tell from the angle.  I would probably trim the wall sides (towards the point of the hoof) and then use a rasp to lower the heel a little.  It would largely depend on the angle of the hoof when the goat is standing on it.


----------



## sawfish99 (Jun 14, 2012)

On this hoof, I would make 6 cuts with the hoof shears, as inidicated by the red lines.  I would angle the cut so the bevel is going up the outside of the hoof wall (outside hoof blade higher than inside).
I prefer to make shallow cuts across the front of the hoof nearly verticle to keep the toe from rolling over.  Think of it as opening the V a little.






Same plan on this hoof, except, one V is already open, so there are only 5 cuts.  


Don't do anything with the heels at this point.


----------



## Catahoula (Jun 14, 2012)

sawfish99 said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4878_5675_p1010921.jpg
> On this hoof, I would make 6 cuts with the hoof shears, as inidicated by the red lines.  I would angle the cut so the bevel is going up the outside of the hoof wall (outside hoof blade higher than inside).
> I prefer to make shallow cuts across the front of the hoof nearly verticle to keep the toe from rolling over.  Think of it as opening the V a little.
> 
> ...


Wow! THANK YOU.


----------

